# Is Ephedrine legal to sell?



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought some ephedrine off a website and it arrived within 24 hours, arrived in clear plastic bag with no label.. seemed bit dodgy

i know that its not illegal to be in possession of small amounts of ephedrine but thought having large quantities and selling them within uk would probably be illegal? am i wrong?

anyone clued up to answer?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

illegal to sell legal to use.(in this country) basically.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Bowen is right, as you need a pharacutical licence to sell drugs in the uk. You could always sell it to your mates on the side, they wont grass you up.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

That is what i thought..

this website (not sure if im allowed to mention it) is obviuosly uk based and i recieved the ephedrine by recorded delievery so again obviously they are sending it from somewhere in uk...

so technically they are drug dealing then??

im not complaining cause im happy i got my hands on some


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

im planning on moving to thailand for a year or two and thought for a moment it would be a good money spinner..... may have to think again


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

1927 said:


> im planning on moving to thailand for a year or two and thought for a moment it would be a good money spinner..... may have to think again


i would:lol:


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Im assuming you brought Forza ephedine as the company that sells that is uk based and sends it in vacum sealed bags. Id say they have a licence otherwise they would have got shut down by now.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Forza T5'S come in bottles.

buy some viagra and sell that?! lol


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

am i allowed to mention the name of the website?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

1927 said:


> am i allowed to mention the name of the website?


do not name or put anything where the company you used can be found


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 1927 I think I use the same supplier. The stuff is legit and good quality IMO. If it is the same source then they have already had to shut down a website and set up again. Like Pacey said sell it to your mates if you like, but I personally wouldn't risk doing anything more public.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> Forza T5'S come in bottles.
> 
> buy some viagra and sell that?! lol


Yeah i know T5's come in bottles but Forza also sell ephedrine on its own which is vacume sealed.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

bloody hell why be so worried about it.

you got them use them and hopefully they will work.

its not exactley a big secret these web sites are about but dont keep bringing up on sites because one day they will be shut down might be a open a little longer if people dont keep talking about it


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> bloody hell why be so worried about it.
> 
> you got them use them and hopefully they will work.
> 
> *its not exactley a big secret these web sites are about but dont keep bringing up on sites because one day they will be shut down might be a open a little longer if people dont keep talking about it*


*I fully agree *


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

PACEY said:


> Yeah i know T5's come in bottles but Forza also sell ephedrine on its own which is vacume sealed.


Didnt know that.



wardster27 said:


> bloody hell why be so worried about it.
> 
> you got them use them and hopefully they will work.
> 
> *its not exactley a big secret these web sites are about but dont keep bringing up on sites because one day they will be shut down might be a open a little longer if people dont keep talking about it*


ditto! couldnt have put it better myself. now shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :beer:


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> bloody hell why be so worried about it.
> 
> you got them use them and hopefully they will work.
> 
> its not exactley a big secret these web sites are about but dont keep bringing up on sites because one day they will be shut down might be a open a little longer if people dont keep talking about it


i was asking questions about them cause i needed some answers my friend, thought that was the whole point of forums like these, they were a secret to me anyway (not anymore of course)

had an idea of selling them whilst out in thailand but needed some help on the legal side,

though i do agree that more i talk about them more chance they will get found out so thanks for the help everyone and no more posts from me on the subject


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

1927 said:


> had an idea of selling them whilst out in thailand but needed some help on the legal side,


 :lol: , short on accomodation mate, or do you just want to see inside the bangkok hilton.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

im not totally clued up on subject but i thought buying things like that were easy in thailand. its like smuggling some snow to sell to the eskimos.

i know all steroids are availible there but maybe ephedrine is illegal and if it is i sugest you research thai prisons first. mind you it will shed the pounds more than any eca stack


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

lmao! the new TCP STACK

Thai

Cock

Prison

take twice daily before shower.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> im not totally clued up on subject but i thought buying things like that were easy in thailand. its like smuggling some snow to sell to the eskimos.
> 
> i know all steroids are availible there but maybe ephedrine is illegal and if it is i sugest you research thai prisons first. mind you it will shed the pounds more than any eca stack


I been going to Thailand for years and years and yeah everything is easy to get, in Pattaya there are plenty of chemists where its like a supermarket for steroids...its crazy place...

i was talking about selling them in uk while living out there but if its illegal here in uk i will give that a miss,


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

ah i see. i know about the gear i get some brought back british dragon and british dispensary stuff but did not know about ephidrine never been hard to get over here so never asked . i have bought t5 tho because its the mix of eca you need without drinking black coffee. had to get my teeth whitned after years of esspresso drinking.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> ah i see. i know about the gear i get some brought back british dragon and british dispensary stuff but did not know about ephidrine never been hard to get over here so never asked . i have bought t5 tho because its the mix of eca you need without drinking black coffee. had to get my teeth whitned after years of esspresso drinking.


Im hoping 4 x pro plus tablets will do the job since their 50mg each, they are just caffine aint they ?? cant stomache esspresso's myself


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Not going to mention the name, but doubt they are worried about people mentioning their name, as they advertise on google adwords.


----------

